# Any tube amp techs in Regina area?



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Looking for reputable tech in South SK (don't get to Saskatoon these days) for some tune-up and repairs on a couple of my amps. GC member *wcgill*, formerly of Medicine Hat, has spoiled me rotten for the past decade, but alas - he retired from building/servicing amps some time back and moved to BC (hope you're enjoying life there Bill, btw...).

Any/all help greatly appreciated and many TIA.


----------



## RJP110 (Sep 15, 2020)

Campbell Amps - Campbell Amps



Colin knows his stuff.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for that - will definitely check him out. Cheers!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

RJP110 said:


> Campbell Amps - Campbell Amps
> 
> 
> 
> Colin knows his stuff.


Do you know if Colin has a tube tester btw? Just wondering...


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Followup: Colin does indeed have tube testing in-house in case this is of value to anyone.


----------

